# Windows 7 on Atom N280



## The_Other_One

Just a thought.  Windows XP runs quite well on my little Netbook, but I've considered giving Windows 7 a try.  I know on my Dell it runs pretty smooth.  Plus I really like how quickly it resumes from suspend/hibernation.  I figured with most of Aero disabled performance should be pretty good.  Guess I'm curious if anyone's tried it.  I googled some but really can't find anyone who tried it on their Atom's.


----------



## aviation_man

Hmm. I've seen Windows 7 Starter on a Netbook with the N270 online, at Newegg or Tigerdirect... But I'm not sure if that's like a 'demo' version or what..
The minimum specs for Windows 7 is 1.0Ghz.. So I guess it'd be ok.


----------



## Bodaggit23

My buddy ran it on his Mini 9 and it worked fine.

As stated, no Aero.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...  Any real noticeable difference in performance or battery life?

One thing I really liked about Windows 7 on my Dell is the time it takes to resume.  This includes from hibernation and then reconnecting to the network.  I could probably do a full reboot and reconnect to the network as fast as my netbook reconnects from standby   I also typically run in "Power Saving" mode to help with battery life and heat.

Hmm...  Maybe sometime soon I'll image the computer then give it a shot


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...  So far it seems to be doing alright, but the fan is simply too active for my liking.  I'll play around with it for a little while, but I do think it's a bit too much for the 'lil Atom CPU.


----------



## kc-atl

I use a Acer aspire one, with the atom N270 running W7 32bit.  Works better than XP..


----------



## kc-atl

Also i am using Aero.. No hang ups!! Works Great!!!


----------



## Bodaggit23

kc-atl said:


> Also i am using Aero.. No hang ups!! Works Great!!!



There's no way that computer runs Aero.

Screenshots...


----------



## The_Other_One

All in all it seemed to run pretty well, but the fan was running all the time.  It bugs me that it runs any with XP, but in W7 it would kick up to max speed at times.  This was even set to Power Saving mode, too.  However, I will agree that it works quite well.  If it were for an Atom-based desktop or something, I'd say go for it.

And Bodaggit23, it most certainly will.  If I hadn't gotten so fed up with the fan last night, I would have gotten a video for you


----------



## kc-atl

Bodaggit23 said:


> There's no way that computer runs Aero.
> 
> Screenshots...



Yeppers it is, i am using it right now... It runs Fine...


----------



## Bodaggit23

Screenshot please.


----------



## kc-atl

How to i post a screenshot here??


----------



## kc-atl

Here is the screen Shot.. Hope your happy..


----------



## Bodaggit23

Holy crap. 

I stand corrected. Very nice!

You have no Antivirus software?

This is nice and light, and free. 

http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/


----------



## kc-atl

Yes Indeed!! I Love IT


----------



## Bodaggit23

Did you use USB to install or external optical?


----------



## kc-atl

usb external optical. installed in 35 to 45 mins.


----------



## Bodaggit23

Very nice. 

I got one for my oldest daughter for Christmas last year and she loves it. 

I almost got one for myself, but my eyes are way too bad for that little guy.
She got the original 8.9 screen.


----------



## kc-atl

yea, i paid 199 for this at office depot on clearance. i have been running 7 for a week, no issues, of course i did a clean install using the upgrade disc. Also todate since W7 install i have not installed the first driver...


----------



## aviation_man

Wow.. Awesome!


----------



## kc-atl

I Love 7! Best OS to date. except for Windows ME!! We all know how great that one was!! I saw more blue screens than i thought was posible..


----------



## G25r8cer

Bodaggit23 said:


> There's no way that computer runs Aero.
> 
> Screenshots...



Why do you think it wouldnt run Win7? It has the same requirements as Xp. Aero is another factor but, some netbooks for sale have Vista/Win7 pre-installed. And I dont think they would install Vista/Win7 w/o the ability to run Aero.


----------



## Bodaggit23

g25racer said:


> Why do you think it wouldnt run Win7?



Aero was the issue, not that the netbook couldn't run Win 7.

Idk. I had a laptop with Win 7 that wouldn't run Aero and I just assumed my laptop had better specs than the Aspire One.

Go figure.


----------



## kc-atl

*Great Little Guy*

Hey, i was suprised as anything when i installed windows 7 and areo was set up on defult. i cut it off to see if there was a preformance increase but i could not tell. so i turned it back on...


----------



## The_Other_One

Not sure if I should bump or make a new thread, but I found this interesting...  Acer's latest Aspire 250 comes loaded with Windows 7 Starter.  Specs remain the same (N270, 1GB RAM, 160GB HD).  Darn thing didn't even have Aero (lacking in Starter addition I guess?)


----------



## vieya

it might be the driver if you can't run aero. I'm not sure but it might need a update to your driver. you might have to download the latest update for your graphics card. I'm no expert so I don't know. Did you install it on top of your previous OS or did you format and install or something?


----------



## Shane

Bodaggit23 said:


> My buddy ran it on his Mini 9 and it worked fine.
> 
> As stated, no Aero.



I ran it on my Lenovo S10 netbook with 1.5Gb of ram,exept mine had an N270 processor which isnt as good as the N280 and it ran great....as for Aero,Force it!


----------



## kc-atl

7 Starter does not have aero...


----------



## Laquer Head

I just put win7 on the acer one today!! works awesome..

aero off! wont even run aero so yeh..but speeds up the little bugger@


----------



## Geoff

I had Vista and 7 RC on my Eee PC and it ran fine.


----------

